# Whats Your List of Winter RR Projects?



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, winter is here and besides snow shoveling and trying to keep warm,whats everyone doing with their lists of model railroad projects. My wife has given me permission to take over the Kids Toy Room(They are 18 & 21) and now I have an actual room to myself. I have to work around Pirate legos,Star Wars Stuff, and a slew of Beanie Babies...arh! Heres my list.
1. New Track plan for my Meat Packing plant/industrial area
2. Finish all Model Buildings...Lumber Yard,stock pens,2 Stall Engine house
3. Make Trees...(See Model RailroadNov.2009)...alot of trees.
4. Paint cattle
5. Map out Highway/road system
By the time I get this stuff done it will be warm enough to go back out to the Big Table in the garage and start putting it all together. And as they said about Dr. Frankenstein..."They thought him "Mad" at the conservatory!!":laugh:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

1. Convince my wife that I should be allowed some room in the house for a train (she does dollhouses and they're wall-to-wall).

2. Figure out how I can do an outside train setup. Maybe I could start it in the garage?

3. Convince my wife that at age 62 I need toy trains (somehow she thinks dollhouses are mature but trains are for children).

4. Convince my wife that the "little people" who live in her dollhouses would appreciate train rides.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Keep Knocking on that door!*

Hey DJ
I'm 54 and its taken every Honey DO List,menial chore,and a whole lot of sweet talkin to get my "Train Room". Since my wife has given permission she no longer calls it The Toy Room but Matts Train Room. Keep knocking on that door and it will open. We are having a Garage Sail in the spring and will be rid of all those stuffed animals and Beanie Baby's plus Ihave older train stuff to unload so more room for me! Good luck!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

1. continue construction of the layout itself.
2. turnout(coil) driver circuits construction.
3. block detection circuits + turnout position circuits
4. figure out with which system to go to interface the above with PC (JMRI)
then i want to do better lighting and get a oil heater so it is not that cold in here.


DJTrains, i hear you... wait a minute. no i don't! your wife is into hobbies as well, so convincing her should be nothing compared to mine. and since you already have room dedicated to one hobby, it is only natural to negotiate a fair deal between two long time adult life companions. my SO , since she is not involved with any hobby, simply does not understand what its all about. i'm keeping the garage (it was established early enough that at no circumstance i will be without a workshop area in my own house), and even that only with retractable layout, in case we need to pull the car in (which we won't). and then i still want to be able to have it as somewhat a workshop...

our dream is to move into a single family home at some point, but as we all aware the situation out there is not that great and even if we had the funds, it very rarely good places show up on market. but when we do, in 3,4...10 years, it will have a hobby room


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey DJ
> I'm 54 and its taken every Honey DO List,menial chore,and a whole lot of sweet talkin to get my "Train Room". Since my wife has given permission she no longer calls it The Toy Room but Matts Train Room. Keep knocking on that door and it will open. We are having a Garage Sail in the spring and will be rid of all those stuffed animals and Beanie Baby's plus Ihave older train stuff to unload so more room for me! Good luck!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks, you've given me hope. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

tankist said:


> 1. continue construction of the layout itself.
> 2. turnout(coil) driver circuits construction.
> 3. block detection circuits + turnout position circuits
> 4. figure out with which system to go to interface the above with PC (JMRI)
> ...



I guess maybe I do have an edge on you a bit.

The trouble is I let my wife run me. This all started back years ago when she took over the control of the money so we wouldn't starve to death. 

DJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

DJTrains said:


> I guess maybe I do have an edge on you a bit.
> 
> The trouble is I let my wife run me. This all started back years ago when she took over the control of the money so we wouldn't starve to death.
> 
> DJ


well, that i can actually see and i guess i'm not in much better shape as far as budget for my stuff. :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine are simple. 1. Carefully pack up all of the train and the gf's Christmas Village for storage and moving, this summer. 2. Buy turnouts...lots of turnouts. *L* And anything else that will go in my future layout.


----------



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

1. Finish the new bedroom.
2. Clean out my future train room, 16x6 layout should fit with a 6x4 L expansion for the future.
3. Start my 1st official train layout.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

My list is run trains, run trains, run trains oh yeah clean track and loco wheels then. Run trains, run trains. 
The answer to a place for railroad is easy. Build a shed insulate it run electric to it. There you go an expandable train room. Electric heater in the winter and room A/C in the summer. Heat it or cool it when you are going to be in it, Just keep it above freezing in the winter. A dehumidifier might be needed also. Thats what I did and it works well.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I have way too much work to do, I only look at the first few things on the list at a time.

First is to figure out how to automate the hidden station in my layout using contact tracks and programmable routes using the my control station.

After that... Dunno


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You guys are soooo technologically advanced. *L* I'm calling around for samples on plastic (dummy) railroad ties.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I was ready for some uncoupler questions. I plan to install a few over the break. Then plan for a few train shows. Figure out what to buy next?


----------

